# Les sites de rencontres ...



## grego_ry (25 Février 2010)

Que pensez-vous des sites de rencontres? Croyez-vous qu'on peut vraiment trouver la personne que l'on cherche sur le net!


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2010)

Inscrit aujourd'hui, un seul message et c'est celui-ci...
Ca sent le troll


----------



## JPTK (25 Février 2010)

grego_ry a dit:


> Que pensez-vous des sites de rencontres? Croyez-vous qu'on peut vraiment trouver la personne que l'on cherche sur le net!



Oui.
Question suivante.


----------



## jugnin (25 Février 2010)

grego_ry a dit:


> Que pensez-vous des sites de rencontres? Croyez-vous qu'on peut vraiment trouver la personne que l'on cherche sur le net!



Ben si la personne que tu cherches est sur le net, c'est sur le net qu'il faut la chercher. Sinon, non.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2010)

Au pire ca peut permettre des niquer des personnes que tu cherchais pas en attendant de trouver celle que tu cherche.


----------



## Gronounours (25 Février 2010)

Ca vaut pas les suédoises.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2010)

Bah oui mais si c'est un site de rencontre de suédoises?


----------



## Gronounours (25 Février 2010)

N'aura jamais ce petit fumet et cette cuisse tendre de quand on va les chercher dans leur réserve.

C'est comme les chaussures, faut les essayer avant de commander.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Février 2010)

grego_ry a dit:


> Que pensez-vous des sites de rencontres? Croyez-vous qu'on peut vraiment trouver la personne que l'on cherche sur le net!


Ben si c'est pour rencontrer des p*tes, ce n'est pas le bon endroit.
Ici y a que des macs.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> N'aura jamais ce petit fumet et cette cuisse tendre de quand on va les chercher dans leur réserve.
> 
> C'est comme les chaussures, faut les essayer avant de commander.


 Ah c'est sur que c'est bien plus goutu quand c'est nourri au grain et élevé en plein air.


----------



## Gronounours (25 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah c'est sur que c'est bien plus goutu quand c'est nourri au grain et élevé en plein air.



Pour sûr !

Bon moi c'était pas une suédoise pure race, mais un petit mélange de Suédoise avec du Champenois. Un délice pour les papilles


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Inscrit aujourd'hui, un seul message et c'est celui-ci...
> Ca sent le troll


En tout cas, il a l'air joyeux.

Hé oui, car grego-ry.


----------



## Gronounours (25 Février 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> En tout cas, il a l'air joyeux.
> 
> Hé oui, car grego-ry.



Retrouvez toutes les meilleurs blagues de bobby Nountchak dans sa compil :
"Du sophistiqué glacé, avec suplément chantilly"

Des heures de fous rires garantis.


En vente dans tous les lavomatics.


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Février 2010)

Pour vous servir. 


Notez d'ailleurs qu'il a du mal à se lever, car grego-ry à moitié dans son lit.


----------



## sc3fab (25 Février 2010)

grego_ry a dit:


> Que pensez-vous des sites de rencontres? Croyez-vous qu'on peut vraiment trouver la personne que l'on cherche sur le net!




:mouais:    :mouais:


tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac tic tac   


c'est le compte à rebours avant sa fermeture   


Vill_in grego_ry


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Février 2010)




----------



## grego_ry (25 Février 2010)

C'est un sujet tabou? désolé ... 
j'ai posé la question pour avoir votre avis ... car je suis un peu perdu ... je me sens seul ...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2010)

Sors de chez toi


----------



## Arlequin (25 Février 2010)

tabou non

mais peut être pas le meilleur endroit

en parlant d'endroit ... un petit conseil: 






:love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2010)

grego_ry a dit:


> C'est un sujet tabou? désolé ...
> j'ai posé la question pour avoir votre avis ... car je suis un peu perdu ... je me sens seul ...


 
En d'autres termes, mon petit Grégory, tu t'es jeté à l'eau.
Hé hé hé.


----------



## aCLR (25 Février 2010)

> Que pensez-vous des sites de rencontres? Croyez-vous qu'on peut vraiment trouver la personne que l'on cherche sur le net!




La preuve :






Emanuele	
36 années
Friuli Venezia Giulia - Trieste


&






Angela	
34 années
Friuli Venezia Giulia - Udine

*Leur histoire en images
*











*Leur témoignages
*
Le bonheur existe, il faut y croire. Un jour je me suis assise devant mon ordinateur et jai dit: Aujourdhui j aimerais connaître lhomme de ma vie!

*Interview*

Pourquoi avez vous commencé à utiliser _biiip_?

Angela: Pour chercher mon prince charmant. 
Emanuele: Pour chercher des amis et une fille spéciale.

Qui entre vous a fait le premier pas?

Angela: Lui 
Emanuele: Moi

Quels sont les éléments du profil qui vous ont suscités un intérêt réciproque?

Angela: La description, les intérêts en commun 
Emanuele: Laspect physique, les intérêts

Est-ce que vous avez utilisé la chat, la messagerie ou certains d'entre vous a écraser pour autre?

Angela: Il ma envoyé une embardée et puis il ma contactée en chat. 
Emanuele: Lembardée et le chat de _biiip_

Quand est commencé votre histoire et quels sont vos plans pour l'avenir?

Angela: Août 2008, rester ensemble. 
Emanuele: Lété dernier, nous projetons daller vivre ensemble prochainement







Ça fait rêver


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Février 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Est-ce que vous avez utilisé la chat...


on ne dit pas la chat mais la chatte


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Lété dernier, nous projetons daller vivre ensemble prochainement


 
Voilà un beau projet d'avenir envisagé dans le présent du passé prochain !
Ou l'inverse.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Février 2010)

On en conclu donc que ce genre de site vise les trentenaires italiens


----------



## aCLR (25 Février 2010)

&#8226; c'est du &#63743; C, &#63743; V
&#8226; c'est international
&#8226; c'est pour aider mon prochain


----------



## tirhum (25 Février 2010)

grego_ry a dit:


> Que pensez-vous des sites de rencontres? Croyez-vous qu'on peut vraiment trouver la personne que l'on cherche sur le net!


Mais tu ES sur un site de rencontre !...
Tu ne t'en es pas aperçu &#8253;


----------



## JPTK (25 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Au pire ca peut permettre des niquer des personnes que tu cherchais pas en attendant de trouver celle que tu cherche.



C'est exactement ça, moi j'en ai essayé au moins 20 et puis hop j'ai trouvé un très bon modèle, très peu de kilomètres, peu servie, contrôle technique parfait, pleins d'options, donc vas-y fonce !


----------



## Dionysos-06 (25 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Mais tu ES sur un site de rencontre !...
> Tu ne t'en es pas aperçu &#8253;



MacGé est un site de rencontre  ? Je savais pas, d'habitude je cherche pas à rencontrer les gens car cela me parait trop... virtuel


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> MacGé est un site de rencontre  ? Je savais pas, d'habitude je cherche pas à rencontrer les gens car cela me parait trop... virtuel



Bien sûr bien sûr...


----------



## Gronounours (26 Février 2010)

C'est grâce à Macgé que j'ai couché avec WebO.


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Février 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> MacGé est un site de rencontre  ? Je savais pas, d'habitude je cherche pas à rencontrer les gens car cela me parait trop... virtuel


Arrête de faire semblant, ça marche plus, là.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

Et personne pour aider le pauvre petit Gégory à sortir de la froide rivière de la solitude où il est tombé.

Le monde est vraiment dégueulasse !


----------



## Lastrada (26 Février 2010)

Un drink ?


[YOUTUBE]TtyEhDgXNX4&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Gronounours (26 Février 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et personne pour aider le pauvre petit Gégory à sortir de la froide rivière de la solitude où il est tombé.
> 
> Le monde est vraiment dégueulasse !



Hey non, il est tout trempé et je viens de laver le sol


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2010)

grego_ry a dit:


> Que pensez-vous des sites de rencontres? Croyez-vous qu'on peut vraiment trouver la personne que l'on cherche sur le net!



Ne cherche plus... Tu viens de me trouver...  :love: :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Février 2010)

Introduction dans...


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Février 2010)

Moi je tiens les week ends, un club de rencontres  Que du réel  Bon faut aussi être adepte de tortures diverses ...


----------



## kisbizz (27 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5405012 a dit:
			
		

> On en conclu donc que ce genre de site vise les trentenaires italiens



pffffffff , je suis née 10 ans trop tot alors


----------



## pascalformac (28 Février 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> La preuve :


génereux ton geste aCLR

une si belle histoire qui redonnera espoir à  grego_ry

encore que...

et pis la traduction automatique ca souligne tellement bien le romantisme

je me demande ce qu'ils entendaient par ca


> Emanuele: Pour chercher des amis et une fille *spéciale*.
> .....
> Angela: Il ma envoyé une *embardée*.
> Emanuele: *Lembardée*


et en plus comme le remarque Ponk ca permet le voyage dans le temps


> Angela: Août 2008, rester ensemble.
> Emanuele: Lété dernier, nous projetons daller vivre ensemble prochainement


quel merveilleux site

( ca devrait plaire à kisbizz :rateau


----------



## CheepnisAroma (28 Février 2010)

grego_ry a dit:


> Que pensez-vous des sites de rencontres? Croyez-vous qu'on peut vraiment trouver la personne que l'on cherche sur le net!


Jamais essayé ce genre de site. Un de mes collègues sest marié avec une femme rencontrée sur M****c, cest tout ce que je peux dire.


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Février 2010)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Jamais essayé ce genre de site. Un de mes collègues sest marié avec une femme rencontrée sur M****c, cest tout ce que je peux dire.


Moi j'ai un pote, lui l'a acheté en Thaïlande. Bon rapport qualité prix il parait


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Mars 2010)

Bien lui en a prit car la russe n'est plus ce qu'elle était, la qualité se dégrade, la faute au discounter thaïlandais sans doute, c'est tout ce que j'ai à dire.


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Mars 2010)

Ouais en thaïlande ils ont plus de stock renouvelable et n'hésitent pas a vendre à l'export avec la possibilité de faire murir chez soi


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> C'est grâce à Macgé que j'ai couché avec WebO.



Ca ne veut rien dire, ca : tout le monde a couché avec web'o. :rose:


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Mars 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Ca ne veut rien dire, ca : tout le monde a couché avec web'o. :rose:


Ah ben non...

_ j'ai loupé quelque chose ? _


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2010)

:mouais: Si on revenait au sujet&#8230;







:rose:


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Mars 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> :mouais: Si on revenait au sujet&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est pour cela que t'avais fait les scouts... pour rencontrer ?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2010)

Ouais. Et je les ai rencontré.


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Mars 2010)

Moi je voulais pas, j'aime pas les shorts et ils ont des godasses de taffioles


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2010)

Ah, parce que les vôtres vous obligent à porter des godasses de taffioles. Et des shorts? Tcheu.


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Mars 2010)

t'as vu la gueule de vos perruques, bravo le camouflage


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Mars 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah, parce que les vôtres vous obligent à porter des godasses de taffioles.



C'est à cause de ça qu'on a ordre de les noyer. D'ailleurs on avait comme mission ce week-end de les faire camper en vendée sur le bord de mer.


----------



## Gronounours (1 Mars 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Ca ne veut rien dire, ca : tout le monde a couché avec web'o. :rose:



Tu veux dire qu'à toi aussi il t'a fait la "perruque malicieuse" et la "tête de moine gourmande" ? 



Sindanárië a dit:


> Ah ben non...
> 
> _ j'ai loupé quelque chose ? _



T'as pas idée


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Tu veux dire qu'à toi aussi il t'a fait la "perruque malicieuse" et la "tête de moine gourmande" ?



Inutile de détailler.

Pour résumer : il m'a *tout* fait. Mais j'ai particulièrement apprécié "prend mon hélvétie pour des lanternes", "l'arrière train sifflera 3 fois", "Genève vue du ciel", " Vise la croix blanche sur fond rouge", "tamponne moi le passeport", le "rotor silencieux", la "navette spéciale", "Chambourcy, oh oui", la "brosse Adam" et n'oublions pas le fameux "Lausanne, ne vois tu rien venir ?" qui a fait sa réputation sur les 5 continents.

A l'époque il ne possédait pas la fameuse perruque rouge, hélas. Mais il avait déjà cet accent qui donnait envie de lui occuper la luette pour obtenir un silence plus propice au rêve. Parce que Web'o qui parle, c'est loin, très loin de la Brésilienne qui susurre, avouons le.

Mais bon. On ne fréquente pas des Suisses pour rencontrer des brésiliennes, tout comme on ne visite pas Morteau avec des saucisses.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2010)

Voilà nous y sommes. 



grego_ry a dit:


> Que pensez-vous des sites de rencontres? Croyez-vous qu'on peut vraiment trouver la personne que l'on cherche sur le net!


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mars 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Parce que Web'o qui parle, c'est loin, très loin de la Brésilienne qui susurre, avouons le.



C'est bien simple, j'ai toujours cru qu'il était ventriloque...


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Mars 2010)

C'est lui qui double les télétubbies


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mars 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est lui qui double les télétubbies


En même temps, doubler les télétubbies, ça doit être simple.
Même Webo court plus vite qu'un télétubbies.


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> En même temps, doubler les télétubbies, ça doit être simple.
> Même Webo court plus vite qu'un télétubbies.


Ouais c'est sûr, je suis bien d'accord avec toi, Fab', maaaaiiiissss... il tête pas pareil ! :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mars 2010)

se faire téter les hublots par un Télétubbies, c'est un fantasme?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mars 2010)

:mouais:

:mouais:



grego_ry a dit:


> Que pensez-vous des sites de rencontres? Croyez-vous qu'on peut vraiment trouver la personne que l'on cherche sur le net!


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2010)




----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2010)

Tu l'as pécho sur Meetic ?


----------



## kisbizz (4 Mars 2010)

opssssss .. perruque


----------



## Gronounours (4 Mars 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> http://www.mollat.com/cache/Couvertures/9782258081321.jpg



Une erreur s'est glissée dans le titre.

Il fallait lire "Amande Lear, je ne suis pas du tout *celui* que vous croyez".



Les lecteurs auront rectifiés d'eux-mêmes.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Mars 2010)

la coquille d'amanda ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Mars 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Une erreur s'est glissée dans le titre.
> 
> Il fallait lire "Amande Lear, je ne suis pas du tout *celui* que vous croyez".
> 
> ...



Va dire ça à Bryan Ferry, Bowie et Mick Jaeger qui l'ont tous sauté...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Va dire ça à Bryan Ferry, Bowie et Mick Jaeger qui l'ont tous sauté...


Bah dans l'état où ils étaient à l'époque, elle aurait été un panda mâle qu'ils s'en seraient même pas aperçu.


----------



## boodou (6 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah dans l'état où ils étaient à l'époque, elle aurait été un panda mâle qu'ils s'en seraient même pas aperçu.



Et tu parles d'expérience ?  
'spèce de pandaphile !!! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2010)

boodou a dit:


> 'spèce de pandaphile !!! :mouais:


 
Pandi,
Panda,
P'tit obsédé d'la pin-euh
Pandi,
Panda,
Forniquer, il aime ça !



(_Allez, avec moi, le enfants !_)


----------

